# Double din dvd/nav radio install MK4??



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Double din dvd/nav radio install MK4. Will it fit?*

looked up some double dins in crutchfield they say they do not fit. I've seen them in pics installed in the mk4's. Do they fit with ease or some modification needed behind the radio? thanks in advance


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Double din dvd/nav radio install MK4. Will it fit? (jokerny77)*

Yes they will fit, but you will need to cut out the rear plasit support in the radio cage, that is why crutchfield says they won't fit.
The plastic support really isn't needed unless you are installing a single DIN unit into the top slot


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Double din dvd/nav radio install MK4. Will it fit? (CMihalcheon)*

You'll need a double-din cage kit; some companies supply them, some don't. What brand are you looking at?
You don't necessarily NEED to cut the plastic cage piece in the back but it makes it a ****-ton easier.
I installed my AVIC-Z110BT and cut the cage; I installed an AVIC-F700BT and didn't. Both fit the same, the AVIC-F700BT just needed some strategically place wires to ensure proper fitment.
Final answer, cut the plastic cage if you want the installation to be as hastle free as possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Double din dvd/nav radio install MK4. Will it fit? (NFrazier)*

What wires exactly Nick?
When I installed my Single DIN, I needed to shove the Wire Harness Adapter down behind the heater controls in order to get the HU to fit in the dash


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Double din dvd/nav radio install MK4. Will it fit? (CMihalcheon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CMihalcheon* »_What wires exactly Nick?
When I installed my Single DIN, I needed to shove the Wire Harness Adapter down behind the heater controls in order to get the HU to fit in the dash

I was referencing the wire harness, bluetooth microphone wire, GPS antenna wire, RCA harness, and iPod cable.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maxedoutr34 (Oct 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Pioneer is a great deck to go with. Just make sure if you are going with a nav setup the disk you get is up to date. I think they do an update every three years. If you need help locating a nav radio I have someone you can talk to. PM me.


----------



## deadzerogli (Nov 13, 2008)

Pioneer supplies a cage to there double din radios cheap too im doing that install right now.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (deadzerogli)*

looking at the pioneers z3 or the avic 900. I think both use a the 900 uses a sd card for nav not a dvd and the z 3 uses the hd, so leaves the drive open to movies let meknow if you know something I dont thanks Pete


----------



## dkell426 (Sep 15, 2007)

I hate to bump and hijack this thread but im looking into doing the same thing and have a few questions. I figured it would be better than making a similar thread. with the newer monsoon double din units, will you still have to some how by pass connectors to avoid the vag-com problem? Also, what kind of wiring harness would be needed? Crutchfield says nothing will fit, and that nothing is available so it's pretty frustrating.


----------

